# Crippling tren injections--two questions?



## powermad (Feb 3, 2006)

Okay guys, here's the deal:

I just added tren acetate to my cycle and was planning on doing 100mg EOD.  Well, on wed I pinned my first shot (1mL mixed with some EQ to dilute it b/c I anticipated some pain) and I couldn't walk the next day (shot in quad).  Well, my next shot is due today and I'm deciding on whether or not it'd be better for soreness purposes to do every day injections with less volume (i.e. 1/2mL vs. 1mL) or hope I get used to the tren ace and stay with 1mL every other day.  either way I'll still be diluting it with some pain free test enanthate or eq.  I'm thinking that less tren volume will = less pain, even though I basically only have 6 sites to rotate (quads, delts, glutes) and would be hitting one of the 6 more than once per week.  Never done injections anywhere else.

Second question--I've never noticed it before, but I feel like I've got a low-grade cold/flu today and felt a little like it yesterday. My muscles are stiff and I'm tired, I did both thurs/fri workouts but wasn't into it, and I got plenty of sleep/calories,etc.  Do you guys who use tren experience a "break-in" period where you feel kinda down/out-of-it for a little bit when first starting?  Hopefully it will either go away or isn't tren related, b/c I plan on running this for 6 more weeks.  This is an addition to my test/eq cycle i've been on for about 8 weeks now.  
Any comments, questions, or advice is really appreciated.  Seriously, the injection site pain is so bad that I am just now to the point where I can sit up/down without my quad screaming in pain.  The swelling is already gone down a good amount, I seriously doubt there's an infection or anything.  This is about 5 times as bad as the worst prop i've ever used.  And I'm feeling like I've got some kind of bug/flu.  Any help would be nice.

Thanks for reading.

Peace


----------



## lestatgear (Feb 3, 2006)

Who makes the tren you're using?
I've done tren at that dose and scheduling many times with no problems.


----------



## powermad (Feb 4, 2006)

Its nutri-vet, which is good/clean gear but some of it is pretty painful if you do a search.  I don't konw if I can blame it totally on the manufacturer--it COULD just be my body reacting to the tren ace for some reason.  But other's have had the same complaints, though they generally get over it in time (the injection site pain, that is).  

The NV gear is supposedly over-dosed which may be one reason it is painful, I know their Ultra Cyp 250 is overdosed (so much that many guys have probs with it falling out of solution) and the first 3 or 4 shots of it (for me) were pretty painful.

But nothing's every hurt like this.  Its like injecting icy hot, LOL.  NO disrespect to NV, I'm sure the results will be awesome.  But it is some painful shit.  Maybe I'm just a pussy (like the one in my avatar, hehe...).

BTW, I decided (for today) to just man up and hit 1mL of the tren along with 1mL of Enanthate and shoot in my left glute.  So I'm good until sunday, if things are still hurting too much I'll switch to 50mg/.5mL ED or drop to 75mg EOD/37.5mg ED if that doesn't work.  I could always just dilute it to 50mg/mL with some sterile oil, too.  

I was under the impression 50-100mg ED/EOD is a good tren ace dose when stacking with test, or am I wrong?

Anyway, like before--questions, comments, concerns, criticism, etc. are all welcome.


----------



## Macstanton (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm currently taking 3 NV products and none of them have hurt nearly as bad as your describing.  I think you're just a pussy....lol, kidding.  So you've only done quad/glute/delt injections?  Those are the main ones and I would suggest doing them anywhere else (e.g. calves, lats, traps, ...) if the injection hurts that bad in your glute.

As for the flu feeling...There is a "test flu" and some people get when taking test.  I, personally, didn't feel it.  But i guess different strokes for different folks.  What gauge syringe are you using?  I usually withdraw with a 20gauge and inject with a 22 or 23.  Anything larger than that and you're askin for PAIN.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 4, 2006)

powermad said:
			
		

> Okay guys, here's the deal:
> 
> I just added tren acetate to my cycle and was planning on doing 100mg EOD.  Well, on wed I pinned my first shot (1mL mixed with some EQ to dilute it b/c I anticipated some pain) and I couldn't walk the next day (shot in quad).  Well, my next shot is due today and I'm deciding on whether or not it'd be better for soreness purposes to do every day injections with less volume (i.e. 1/2mL vs. 1mL) or hope I get used to the tren ace and stay with 1mL every other day.  either way I'll still be diluting it with some pain free test enanthate or eq.  I'm thinking that less tren volume will = less pain, even though I basically only have 6 sites to rotate (quads, delts, glutes) and would be hitting one of the 6 more than once per week.  Never done injections anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Same old curious dilemma-Could it be an  innocuous contaminat?is it Mex gear?..you think tren is making you feel odd now,wait til you discontinue[unless you fiddle around and use an unsubstantial dose]
You shoot your body full of hormones you can expect it...period..
That is why PCT is so discussed.
as for th inj's,your pin size and technique is everything.I read so much about inj. pain and I NEVER had any,not once[3ml] loads...(500 at least)
I cant figure out you bro's prob..Tren (or anything alse)has ever given me a problem-Its something youre doing-or shouldnt be


----------



## powermad (Feb 4, 2006)

First, I've NEVER experienced injection pain either aside from a mild amount with some N-V cyp and some UG lab test propionate.  Really unless you've used Nutrivet Tren Ace you don't 100% but it is definately appreciated --the comments, concerns, and suggestions, etc.

So this is abnormal.  As far as the flu-like symptoms go, well, I feel fine today so that was probably unrelated to the tren or test.  I've been fine the past 8 weeks I've been on the test, no flu-like symptoms or anything.  

As far as injection techniques are concerned, I always use a 20g to draw, then switch to a 25g 1" pin (for quads or delts) or a 23g 1.5" for glutes.  And I've never had pain like this--seriously my quad still hurts pretty bad and my glute is so swollen/hurting I'm sitting on a heating pad and had to put my wallet on the other side of my pants this am when I got up (I shot in the quad on wed, last night in the glute).  I always do my injects after showering/make sure my hands/everthing is clean, use alcohol swabs on the tops of vials and on my injection site pre and post pinning.

Thanks for the help/insight.  I think I'm going to just man up and do .5mL (50mg) every day.  Less volume should = less pain.  We'll see.  I am sure the gains will nullify the pain once it starts kicking in.


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 4, 2006)

i will add something here that may be part of the cause for pain.
nutrivet is a mexican product and as such they can manufacture it to different standards than an american pharmacaeutical company.  alot of the mexican ug products were great as far as how powerful they were and producing results but the big difference was that they tended to use powders with higher contaminant percentages as allowed for vet products.  the contaminents are what is probably causing the test flu like symptoms as it is sonmething your body is unfamilair with when you first inject.  
never used N-V products but am familiar with many other mex-vet gear.
it is not a sterility issue with them.
the soreness is always worse in quads for me than anywhere else if im using a product that irritates the muscle when injecting.


----------



## powermad (Feb 4, 2006)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i will add something here that may be part of the cause for pain.
> nutrivet is a mexican product and as such they can manufacture it to different standards than an american pharmacaeutical company.  alot of the mexican ug products were great as far as how powerful they were and producing results but the big difference was that they tended to use powders with higher contaminant percentages as allowed for vet products.  the contaminents are what is probably causing the test flu like symptoms as it is sonmething your body is unfamilair with when you first inject.
> never used N-V products but am familiar with many other mex-vet gear.
> it is not a sterility issue with them.
> the soreness is always worse in quads for me than anywhere else if im using a product that irritates the muscle when injecting.



Yeah, you're right about the mexican stuff.  I did get it from a trusted source.

So you are saying it isn't sterility but it may be contaminants from the powder they use?  If I run it through a .2um whatman filter that should remove any harmful contaminants, should'nt it?  

Quad injections have never bothered me before.  Its not bodypart specific--the shot I gave myself in the ass last night has swollen up, is red and very sore today as well.  My quad is still sore and has turned a very light red around the area that I injected.  Both sites are very hard to the touch as well.  I don't forsee being able to pin in either place for at least 10 more days.  

I definatley will have to do something different.  I think I'll run the stuff through a whatman and maybe add some sterile oil to the mix. 

Thanks again.


----------



## stealthmeister (Feb 4, 2006)

Tren Acetate should not be painful on injection normally. Unless maybe it really has a high BA content.  Maybe also with no additional BB and a very high concentration of tren in solution, causing it to precipitate out.

If you have a persistently sore injection sight, are experiencing flu-like symptoms, etc. I would be concerned about infection / abscess if it doesn't settle down within 2-3 days. If the site if enlarging, getting red and warm, etc. in addition to the pain and your flu-like symptoms include a fever, I would get it checked out by your doc. and consider some antibiotics. Worst case scenario, if it were an infection that progressed to an abscess, it could even require surgical drainage.


----------



## boombaby (Feb 4, 2006)

pin it for a vent and bake some ba out ,225 for about a hour.Then learn how easy it is to make your own,,,,,I dont know how people afford tren,,,you can do a 3ba/15bb with pellets,thats smooth,,let it sit for about two weeks in drawer.
 I remember the tingle in my finger tips from mexi gear.
Tren is hall of fame shit,I can do a gram or more a week when I'm havin fun!!!! 3% ba max for me
Human grade or make your own,steroids are supposed to be fun not painful


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 5, 2006)

powermad said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're right about the mexican stuff.  I did get it from a trusted source.
> 
> So you are saying it isn't sterility but it may be contaminants from the powder they use?  If I run it through a .2um whatman filter that should remove any harmful contaminants, should'nt it?
> 
> ...


the contaminents could be dissolved in the solution along with the product so a filter would not work. its a little different than having little pieces in your gear. contaminents could be left over esters that are unattached to the steroid, pure steroid without the ester attached, other byproducts of the manufacturing process etc.  this is why most powdrs get a usp grade to them to show how pure they are


----------



## powermad (Feb 5, 2006)

stealthmeister said:
			
		

> Tren Acetate should not be painful on injection normally. Unless maybe it really has a high BA content.  Maybe also with no additional BB and a very high concentration of tren in solution, causing it to precipitate out.
> 
> If you have a persistently sore injection sight, are experiencing flu-like symptoms, etc. I would be concerned about infection / abscess if it doesn't settle down within 2-3 days. If the site if enlarging, getting red and warm, etc. in addition to the pain and your flu-like symptoms include a fever, I would get it checked out by your doc. and consider some antibiotics. Worst case scenario, if it were an infection that progressed to an abscess, it could even require surgical drainage.



Well, I have no fever, and there aren't flu like symptoms right now.  The swelling in my quad is FINALLY going down and its not red, so hopefully no abscesses.  Thanks for the info--if any of this starts to happen I'll hit the ER.



			
				boombaby said:
			
		

> pin it for a vent and bake some ba out ,225 for about a hour.Then learn how easy it is to make your own,,,,,I dont know how people afford tren,,,you can do a 3ba/15bb with pellets,thats smooth,,let it sit for about two weeks in drawer.
> I remember the tingle in my finger tips from mexi gear.
> Tren is hall of fame shit,I can do a gram or more a week when I'm havin fun!!!! 3% ba max for me
> Human grade or make your own,steroids are supposed to be fun not painful



Thanks, I'll do that so I can get some of the BA out and see if that's the problem.  Honestly I am starting to make my own gear (just made 80mL of EQ300 and 80mL of Test Enanthate 400mg/mL--both are CRYSTAL clear and haven't crashed, so I am really happy) but tren powder is pretty expensive and this tren was cheap.  I've messed around a bit with tren solo in the past but never did it for more than 2 weeks at 50mg eod.  Now I'm trying it out in full force b/c I heard it was one of those extreme results type steroid and I'm trying to get dramatic results, LOL.  Thanks for the baking advice, I'll definately vent+bake both vials I have.

Pin, I sent you a PM.  Thanks for your info, too.


----------



## powermad (Feb 5, 2006)

Okay, I give up.  

Yesterday evening, after getting the above recommendations I decided to 
A) add 4mL of sterile oil to the remaining 8mL of 100mg/mL tren, thus diluting it to a concentration of 67mg/mL.
B) vent it w/ a 23g pin and bake at 225° for about an hour.  

I thought doing both of these (diluting and baking off the BA) might help some.

So this morning I figured it was good to go and pinned 1mL in my right delt after showering.  About 3/4 of the way in during the injection I felt a sharp pain and knew I was fucked.  And now it is all swole up again.   I MIGHT give the other vial a try once my body is back to norm (my left glute is badly swollen, hurts to sit or lay down or walk but my quad is okay now) but I'm not gonna look forward to it.  I am not looking forward to tomorrow's lower body workout if my ass is going to stay swollen, because I plan on doing max effort box squats.

N-V products are great, the guy I got them from is a very good man and I'll still use any of their other stuff.  But this tren is just way too powerful for me to handle.  

Ultra Tren defeats powermad via submission day 5.


----------



## stealthmeister (Feb 6, 2006)

I doubt the tren is "too powerful" for you, sounds like you just got a bad batch with some contaminants or something if you diluted it down and boiled off some BA already. Unless you had some individual excessive reaction to the acetate ester. Ever done gear with acetate ester before?


----------



## powermad (Feb 10, 2006)

stealthmeister said:
			
		

> I doubt the tren is "too powerful" for you, sounds like you just got a bad batch with some contaminants or something if you diluted it down and boiled off some BA already. Unless you had some individual excessive reaction to the acetate ester. Ever done gear with acetate ester before?



Yeah bro, I've actually done the fina conversion before and used it without problems.  I've also used oral primo before, which iirc is an acetate ester.  

I diluted it AGAIN down to 50mg/mL with sterile oil and baked it on tuesday afternoon.  Reason being is that my strength was up more than usual for sunday and monday's workouts and I started to look harder/more defined already, like the 3 tren shots last week had already done some good.  Plus, I hate the thought of doing something risky like ordering gear and paying good $ for it then having to get rid of it.  

So on wednesday I decided to give it one last try and pinned 1mL along with some eq in my left delt.  I can honestly say that this time, it was a little less sore and definately wasn't so bad I couldn't function/move that muscle, unlike last week.  I also just did my first ventrogluteal shot today w/1mL along with some test and eq, so we'll see how things go this time.  If there is more pain/swelling than the delt shot I did on Wed, I'll just trash it and won't use nutri-vet stuff again as there must be something wrong with the shit.


----------

